# Should I get another cz?



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a cz-75 and of my collection it's by far my favorite handgun. I can't decide If I should get another cz-75 or experiment with a cz that chambers a markarov round. I don't know which cz markarov to get, and a medium size gun show is happening in Hilliard ohio that I'll be attending, so I'd appreciate insight by this weekend. Also, any other 9mm or markarov chambering gun suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Cwcoolcow (Nov 2, 2012)

I say get them all. I started with a 75B, then a RAMI, then a 52, then an 82 (makarov), then a 24, then a 70 and finally a 75 PreB. They are all my favorites when I'm shooting them! My Kadet Kit fits three of these. IMHO I would go for variety before duplication. But that's just me.  Keeping track of the ammo has been interesting...


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> I have a cz-75 and of my collection it's by far my favorite handgun. I can't decide If I should get another cz-75 or experiment with a cz that chambers a markarov round. I don't know which cz markarov to get, and a medium size gun show is happening in Hilliard ohio that I'll be attending, so I'd appreciate insight by this weekend. Also, any other 9mm or markarov chambering gun suggestions are welcomed.


Not just yes, but "hell yes".


----------



## Cwcoolcow (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll be in Columbus this weekend (Beerfest 2013). Perhaps I'll stop by the Hilliard Show and snap up the CZs you leave behind.  There's always room for one more.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Haha that's fine with me! Just don't buy the one I want


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, CZ makes great guns. Asking if you should buy another one is like asking a fat man if he should have another pancake! Answer - why hell yes!:anim_lol:


----------



## Cwcoolcow (Nov 2, 2012)

So....show over....any new purchases? Lol


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

I ended up buying a HK usp 9mm. Did you come across any other good 9mm? The guy in the back left of one of the buildings had a Springfield XD but I didnt want that, and no cz's! And I bought an old mossberg 12 guage.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> I have a cz-75 and of my collection it's by far my favorite handgun. I can't decide If I should get another cz-75 or experiment with a cz that chambers a markarov round. I don't know which cz markarov to get, and a medium size gun show is happening in Hilliard ohio that I'll be attending, so I'd appreciate insight by this weekend. Also, any other 9mm or markarov chambering gun suggestions are welcomed.


I could not stop at one. First purchase was the compact polymer p07 duty. Second was the larger all steel sp01. Love taking them both to the range. And yep, I continue to browse their products, wondering what cz I might purchase next and when that will be.


----------



## 30Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

Another CZ????? Yes... Yes.. One thousand times yes!!!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I say get one of each before you get a second one of any. My philosophy about how many of any make you need is always at least 2 more than you currently have. Good luck with your selection.


----------

